# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  شرح أبي بكر الأبهري على مختصر ابن عبد الحكم الكبير

## محمد السالم

الجزء الأول / 
http://www.mediafire.com/?3yma9xhmysg

الجزء الثاني / http://www.mediafire.com/?e4ddxu2ydz1

وأبحث عن موقع يقبل تحميل أكثر من 100 ميجا ، لتحميل الجزء الثالث لأن حجمه 104 ميجا

----------


## محمد السالم

وهذه ترجمة الأبهري من كتاب ترتيب المدارك : 
هو محمد بن عبد الله بن صالح بن عمر بن حفص بن عمر بن مصعب بن الزبير بن كعب بن زيد بن مناة بن تميم. 

قال أبو بكر الخطيب في تاريخه: أبو بكر الفقيه الأبهري سكن بغداد، وحدث بها عن أبي عروبة الحراني، ومحمد بن الباغندي، ومحمد بن الحسين الأشناني، وعبد الله بن زيدان الكوفي، وابن أبي داود، وخلق سواهم من البغداديين والغرباء. قال القاضي رضي الله عنه: وقد سمع أيضاً من عبيد الله بن الحسن الأنطاكي الصابوني، وأبي بكر بن الجهم الوراق، وأحمد بن مروان الخيّاش، وابن داسة، واللغوي، وابن زيد المروزي.
 ورأيت سماعه بخط الأصيلي في كتابه، من صحيح البخاري، ومن مجلد ابن سفهود، وغيرهم من العراقيين والشاميي. قال الأصيلي: وله التصانيف في شرح مذهب مالك، رضي الله عنه، والاحتجاج له، والرد على من خالفه. وكان إمام أصحابه في وقته.

 حدث عنه ابراهيم بن مخلد، وابنه إسحاق بن ابراهيم، والبرقاني، وأحمد بن علي، ومحمد بن المؤمل الأنباري، وعلي بن محمد بن الحسن الحربي المالكي، والقاضي أبو القاسم التنوخي، والحسن بن علي الجوهري، وغيرهم. وحدث عنه أيضاً: أبو بكر الحسن الدارقطني، والقاضي الباقلاني، وابن فارس المقري، وأبو محمد بن نصر القاضي. ومن أهل الأندلس: أبو عبيد الحيوني، والأصيلي، وأبو محمد القلعي، وأبو القاسم الزهري، واستجازه أبو محمد بن أبي زيد، رضي الله عنه.
 وذكره ابن أبي الفوارس فقال: كان ثقة أميناً مشهوراً. وانتهت إليه الرئاسة في مذهب مالك. 
قال الشيرازي: تفقه ببغداد على القاضي أبي عمر، وابنه أبي الحسين. وقد أخذ أيضاً، عن القاضي أبي الفرج، وأبي بكر بن الجهم، والطيالسي، وابن المنتاب، وابن بكير. 
قال الشيرازي: وجمع بين القرآن وعلو الإسناد والفقه الجيد، وشرح المختصر الصغير، والكبير لابن عبد الحكم. وانتشر عنه مذهب مالك في البلاد.
 قال ابن مفرج القيسي: كان القيم برأي مالك بالعراق، في وقته. 
قال أبو بكر الخطيب: قال القاضي أبو العلاء الواسطي: كان أبو بكر الأبهري، معظماً عند علماء سائر وقته، لا يشهد محضراً إلا كان هو المقدم فيه، وإذا جلس قاضي القضاة المعروف بابن أم شيبان، الهاشمي، أقعده عن يمينه، والخلق كلهم، من القضاة والشهود، والفقهاء وغيرهم، دونه. 
وذكر أبو القاسم الوهراني أبا بكر الأبهري، في جزء أملاه من أخباره. قال: كان رجلاً صالحاً خيراً، ورعاً، عاقلاً، نبيهاً فقيهاً عالماً. ما كان ببغداد أجلّ منه. لقد كنا نخرج معه من الجامع فيتلقانا محمد القاضي: ابن معروف الحنفي، وهو راكب مع الشهود، وكان ربما حكم في جامع المنصور. فإذا رأى الشيخ الأبهري، ترجل له وسلم عليه. فإن تمكن من يده قبّلها، وإلا قبّل منكبه ورأسه، ويفعل الشهود أجمع، ذلك. ويمشي القاضي راجلاً، وهم معه رجالاً. حتى يصلوا الى باب السكة التي كان يسكنها. فيقسم عليه الشيخ فينصرف القاضي والشهود من هنالك. 
قال: ولم يعطَ أحد من العلم والرئاسة فيه، ما أعطي الأبهري في عصره، من الموافقين والمخالفين. لقد رأيت أصحاب الشافعي، وأبي حنيفة، إذا اختلفوا في أقوال أئمتهم، يسألونه، فيرجعون الى قوله.
 وكان يحفظ أقوال الفقهاء حفظاً مشبعاً. وكان أبو إسحاق الطبري - من أصحابنا وحفاظ الحديث - يجالسه، ويسأله عن أحاديث كثيرة. فيقول له من قطع حديث كذا؟ ومن وقف حديث كذا؟ ومن وصله؟ فيجيبه. وكان الموافقون والمخالفون يقولون بفضله.
 قال: وسمعته يقول: كتبت بخطي المبسوط والأحكام لاسماعيل. وأسمعت ابن القاسم وأشهب، وابن وهب وموطأ مالك، وموطأ ابن وهب. ومن كتب الفقه والحديث نحو ثلاثة آلاف جزء بخطي. ولم يكن قط لي شغل إلا العلم. ولي في هذا الجامع - يعني جامع المنصور ببغداد - ستون سنة أدرّس الناس وأفتيهم، وأعلمهم سنن نبيّهم صلى الله عليه وسلم. 

قال غيره عنه: قرأت مختصر ابن عبد الحكم خمسمائة مرة. والأسدية خمساً وسبعين مرة. والموطأ خمساً وأربعين مرة. ومختصر البرني سبعين مرة. قال الوهراني: وما رأيت من الشيوخ أسخى منه. ولا أشد مؤاساة لطلبة العلم. ومن يرد عليه من الغرباء يعطيهم الدراهم، ويكسوهم. وكان لا يخلي جيبه من كيس، فيه مال. فكل من يرد عليه من الفقراء يغرف له غرفة بلا وزن. ولقد سألته عن سبب عيشه، أولاً. فقال: كان رؤساء بغداد، لا يموت أحد منهم إلا وصّى لي من ماله. ولو كنت ممن يريد الجمع، لكان معي فوق الثلاثين ألف مثقال. 

وكان يوماً جالساً إذ جاء القاضي أبو إسحاق المروزي. فلما دخل عليه تبسّم في وجهه. ثم قال: يا بغيض، ما أكثر انقباضك عن أصدقائك وإخوانك، ما تزور أحداً منهم، ولا تعرف خبرهم. قد مات صديقك فلان المالكي، وأوصى لك بثلاثماية دينار، وأسند النظر في وصيته إليّ، وهذه قد حضرت. وأتيتك فأقبلها وأصرفها في مصالحك، فجزاه الأبهري خيراً. وقال له: أنا في غنى عنها الآن، ورغب إليه في تصريفها ممن يستحفظها ليقع أجر موصيها على الله. فقال له القاضي: ما أكثرك محلل، وإني بك عن هذا. فقال له: إخواني كثيراً ما يعتقدوني، وعرض عليه ثلاثة أكياس في أحدهما قطع، وفي الآخر دراهم صحاح، وفي الثالث رباعيات، ومثاقل ذهب، وأراه ما فيها، وقال: أنا أبيّن لك أني لم أقل هذا مجملاً. وإذا أنا مت ووجد هذا عندي، فأي منزلة تكون لي؟ ورغب الى القاضي في تفريقها على أهل الحاجة. فبكى القاضي، وقال: جزاك الله عن نفسك خيراً. 

وكان الأبهري أحد أئمة أهل القرآن، والمتصدرين لذلك، العارفين بوجوه القرآن، وتحرير التلاوة. وقد ذكره أبو عمر الداني في طبقات المقرئين، وتفقه على أبي بكر الأبهري عدد كثير، وخرج له جملة الأئمة بأقطار الأرض من العراق وخراسان، والحجاز ومصر، وإفريقية. كأبي جعفر الأبهري، وأبي سعيد القزويني، وأبي القاسم الجلاب، وأبي الحسن بن القصار، وأبي عمر بن سعد الأندلسي، نزيل المهدية. وابن عباس البغدادي. وأبي تمام، وابن خويرمنداد البصري، وأبي محمد الأصيلي، وأبي عبيد الحيوني، وأبي محمد القلعي، وغير واحد. 
ولم ينجب أحد من الأصحاب بعد اسماعيل القاضي، ما أنجب أبو بكر الأبهري، كما أنه لا قرين لهما في المذهب بقطر من الأقطار، إلا سحنون بن سعيد في طبقته. بل هو أكثر الجمع أصحاباً، وأفضلهم أتباعاً. وأنجحهم طلاباً. ثم أبو محمد بن أبي زيد رضي الله عنه في هذه الطبقة أيضاً. غفر الله لجميعهم. ونفعهم بعلمهم. لكن أصحاب أبي بكر، العراقيين، تتابعوا بعد موته، فلم تطل أعمارهم بعد، 

ولأبي بكر من التواليف، سوى شرحي المختصرين. كتاب الرد على المزني. وكتاب الأصول. وكتاب إجماع أهل المدينة. ومسألة إثبات حكم الغابة. وكتاب فضل المدينة على مكة. ومسأل الجواد والدلائل، والملل. ومن حديثه كتاب العوالي، وكتاب الأمالي. وكان شرح المختصر الصغير، سنة تسع وعشرين وثلاثماية. وشرح الكبير، سنة أربعين. وفيهما نحو عشرين ألف مسألة.ت ممن يريد الجمع، لكان معي فوق الثلاثين ألف مثقال.

 وكان يوماً جالساً إذ جاء القاضي أبو إسحاق المروزي. فلما دخل عليه تبسّم في وجهه. ثم قال: يا بغيض، ما أكثر انقباضك عن أصدقائك وإخوانك، ما تزور أحداً منهم، ولا تعرف خبرهم. قد مات صديقك فلان المالكي، وأوصى لك بثلاثماية دينار، وأسند النظر في وصيته إليّ، وهذه قد حضرت. وأتيتك فأقبلها وأصرفها في مصالحك، فجزاه الأبهري خيراً. وقال له: أنا في غنى عنها الآن، ورغب إليه في تصريفها ممن يستحفظها ليقع أجر موصيها على الله. فقال له القاضي: ما أكثرك محلل، وإني بك عن هذا. فقال له: إخواني كثيراً ما يعتقدوني، وعرض عليه ثلاثة أكياس في أحدهما قطع، وفي الآخر دراهم صحاح، وفي الثالث رباعيات، ومثاقل ذهب، وأراه ما فيها، وقال: أنا أبيّن لك أني لم أقل هذا مجملاً. وإذا أنا مت ووجد هذا عندي، فأي منزلة تكون لي؟ ورغب الى القاضي في تفريقها على أهل الحاجة. فبكى القاضي، وقال: جزاك الله عن نفسك خيراً. وكان الأبهري أحد أئمة أهل القرآن، والمتصدرين لذلك، العارفين بوجوه القرآن، وتحرير التلاوة. وقد ذكره أبو عمر الداني في طبقات المقرئين، وتفقه على أبي بكر الأبهري عدد كثير، وخرج له جملة الأئمة بأقطار الأرض من العراق وخراسان، والحجاز ومصر، وإفريقية. كأبي جعفر الأبهري، وأبي سعيد القزويني، وأبي القاسم الجلاب، وأبي الحسن بن القصار، وأبي عمر بن سعد الأندلسي، نزيل المهدية. وابن عباس البغدادي. وأبي تمام، وابن خويرمنداد البصري، وأبي محمد الأصيلي، وأبي عبيد الحيوني، وأبي محمد القلعي، وغير واحد. ولم ينجب أحد من الأصحاب بعد اسماعيل القاضي، ما أنجب أبو بكر الأبهري، كما أنه لا قرين لهما في المذهب بقطر من الأقطار، إلا سحنون بن سعيد في طبقته. بل هو أكثر الجمع أصحاباً، وأفضلهم أتباعاً. وأنجحهم طلاباً. ثم أبو محمد بن أبي زيد رضي الله عنه في هذه الطبقة أيضاً. غفر الله لجميعهم. ونفعهم بعلمهم. لكن أصحاب أبي بكر، العراقيين، تتابعوا بعد موته، فلم تطل أعمارهم بعد، ولأبي بكر من التواليف، سوى شرحي المختصرين. كتاب الرد على المزني. وكتاب الأصول. وكتاب إجماع أهل المدينة. ومسألة إثبات حكم الغابة. وكتاب فضل المدينة على مكة. ومسأل الجواد والدلائل، والملل. ومن حديثه كتاب العوالي، وكتاب الأمالي. وكان شرح المختصر الصغير، سنة تسع وعشرين وثلاثماية. وشرح الكبير، سنة أربعين. وفيهما نحو عشرين ألف مسألة.
بقية أخباره رضي الله عنه
قال أبو بكر الخطيب: سئل الأبهري، أن يلي القضاء ببغداد، فامتنع. فاستشير فيمن يصلح لذلك، فأشار بأبي بكر الرازي. وكان حال الرازي يزيد على حال الرهبان، في العبادة. وكان حنفي المذهب. فامتنع وأشار بالأبهري. فلما لم يجب واحد منهما الى القضاء، وليَ غيرهما. وبعد موت الأبهري، وكبار أصحابه لتلاحقهم. وخروج القضاء عنهم الى غيرهم من مذهب الشافعي، وأبي حنيفة. ضعف مذهب مالك بالعراق. وقل طلبه لاتباع الناس أهل الرائاسة، والظهور. وقال الهمداني: لما دخل عضد الدولة بغداد وأتابها، استقبله جميع أهلها، وجميع أهل الرئاسة والعلم إلا الأبهري. فسأل عنه، وأرسل إليه رسوله بألفي درهم، وقال له: يقول لك الملك تفرق هذه الدراهم في أصحابك، ويقول لك: إنه لم يبق من أهل العلم ببغداد، من لم يأته سواك. فقال له الأبهري: أصلح الله الملك، أنا شيخ كبير السن، ضعيف البصر. وزوّج عضد الدولة ابنه، من بنت بعض ملوك الديلم، وأحضر جميع أهل بغداد وقضاتها، فلم يرَ الأبهري فيهم. فوجه إليه بعض وزرائه، يعزم عليه في حضور مجلسه، وإن احتاج الى محفة حمل فيها. فوصل إليه، فأخبره بعزيمة الملك، وأحضر له بغلة ومحفة يجلس فيها، ويحمل فيها إن لم يقدر يركب. فلما رأى العزيمة خرج متوكئاً على علي بن عمر بن القصار، وعبيد الله بن الحسن بن الجلاب، كبيري أصحابه، حتى أتى الدجلة والوزير يمشي بين يديه، يقرب إليه مركب، فعدل عنه الأبهري الى سمارية ركبها مع صاحبيه، ووصل القصر، فوجده محتفلاً، فجلس حيث انتهى به المجلس. فلما رأى الملك وزيره الموجه فيه، سأله، فأعلمه بوصوله، فقال له: قرّبه. فقرّبه، والملك وجميع الناس قيام إلا شيخاً من ملوك الديلم جالساً بين يدي الملك. فأمر الملك الأبهري بالجلوس مع الشيخ. وقرئ كتاب الصداق، وأمر الملك بوضعه في كتاب الأبهري والشهادة فيه، ثم كتب الناس بعده. فلما تمت الشهادات أدخل الناس الى مجالس الطعام. قال الأبهري: فوجدت فرصة الى النهوض، فسلمت على الملك وانصرفت، ولم آكل لهم طعاماً. قال ابن فطيس: وجدت بخط الأبهري: الدين عز، والعلم كنز، والحلم حرز، والتوكل قوة. ومن أخباره، قال: دخلت جامع طرسوس وجلست لسارية من سواريه، فجاءني رجل، فقال لي: إن كنت تقرأ فهذه حلقة القرآن، وإن كنت مقرئاً فاجلس يقرأ عليك، وإن كنت فقيهاً، فاجلس يحلق إليك، وإن كنت متفقهاً فهذه مجالس الفقه، قم إليها. فإن أحداً لا يجلس في جامعنا دون شغل. ذكر الفقيه أبو مالك بن مروان بن مالك القرطبي، في كتابه عنه، أنه قال: اجتمعنا في جماعة من أهل العلم والصلاح، وقد تناظر رجل من أهل السنة مع رجل معتزلي، فطال بينهما الكلام، فجاء المساء، فلم يظهر أحدهما على صاحبه. فقال السنّي: هذا مجلس انقضى على غير فلح. وقد حضرنا قوم صالحون فلنخلص الدعاء للمحق منا، بأن يثبت الله تعالى القرآن في صدره، وينسيه المبطل. فدعونا. قال الأبهري: فأقرّ لي المعتزلي بعد ذلك أنه نسي القرآن، حتى كأنه ما رآه قط. وحكى البرقاني عنه: كنت جالساً عند يحيى بن صاعد المحدّث، فجاءته امرأة، فقالت له: أيها الشيخ، ما تقول في بئر سقطت فيه دجاجة، فماتت. هل الماء طاهر أو نجس؟ فقال لها يحيى: ويحك كيف سقطت فيه؟ قالت: لم يكن عليه غطاء. فقال: ألا غطيتها حتى لا يقع فيها شيء. قال الأبهري: فقلت لها: يا هذه إن لم يكن الماء تغير فهو طاهر. فهِم من الشيخ الحيرة في الجواب، لأنه كان صاحب حديث، ولم يكن فقيهاً. قال الوهراني: سألت الأبهري عن سنه، فقال لي: قال مالك رضي الله عنه: سؤال الشيوخ عن أسنانهم من السفه. قال الحربي: جاء رجل الى أبي بكر الأبهري، يشاوره في السفر، فأنشد رحمه الله:
متى تحسب صديقك لا يقلّوا ... وإن تَخبُر يقلّوا في الحساب
وتركك مطلب الحاجات عزّ ... ومطلبها يذل عتا الرقاب
وقرب الدار في الإقتار خير ... من العيش الموسع في اغتراب
قال المؤلف القاضي الإمام رضي الله عنه: عتا الرقاب أنا أصلحتها وكان فيه اختلال. وذكر أن الأبهري قال يوماً لأصحابه: إن الله رضيكم لولاية فجمع لكم بها شرف الدنيا والآخرة، لا يعزلكم عنها أمرٌ ما طلبتم هذا العلم، ونفرتم به عن السلطان. فإذا كنتم كذلك، تمت لكم الولاية في الدنيا والآخرة، ونلتم بها سُرورَهما، وإن لزقتم بالسلطان، وأصبتم به الدنيا، عزلكم عن ولايته، وصغركم في الدنيا والآخرة. وحكى أبو القاسم: إن الأبهري، لما قارب الوفاة وتيقن حاله، أخرج لأصحابه برنية فيها ثلاثة آلاف مثقال، وأمرهم بكتب أهل البر والحاجة من جيرانه، يفرق المال عليهم. وأعطى منه أصحابه، على مراتبهم، وأعطى الأكابر منهم ماية مثقال. قال: وبلغني أنه أعطى الباقلاني ماية وخمسين، وحبس كتبه عليهم. وسئل حينئذ: لما ادخرت هذا المال؟ فقال: كان أبو بكر الرازي من أجل أصحاب مالك، ولم يتعرض الى شيء من القضاء، حتى كثر بناته واحتاج فولي القضاء، فقتله ديلمي في أمر معروف. وكان أبو بكر الصيرفي، من أصحاب الشافعي، من جلة أهل العلم، فكبر سنه وعمّر، فرأيته يكتب الرقاع لأصحابه، يتعطفهم في الرفق به، وكان إخوانه قد انقرضوا وماتوا. فخشيت أن يطول عمري أو يفحشني زمانه وأحتاج، فادخرتها عدة لهذا. 

وتوفي ببغداد يوم الست، لسبع خلون من شوال، سنة خمس وسبعين وثلاثماية. وصلي عليه بجامع المنصور. مولده قبل التسعين ومايتين. وسنّه نيف وثمانون سنة. رحمه الله.

----------


## أبو بكر التركي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك وجزاك ألف ألف خير على هذه الهدايا الغالية وعلى هذا الكرم الكبير ....
اللهم ارزقه علما نافعا ورزقا طيبا وعملا متقبلا ....

----------


## أبو بكر التركي

بارك الله فيك أخي مرة أخرى ... وجزاك عنا خيرا ...
... نحن في انتظار الثالث ... وفّقك الله إلى كلّ خير ...

----------


## أبو بكر التركي

السلام عليكم
أخي العزيز ، قسّم الملف إلى قسمين عن طريق الوين رار وأرفقه للتحميل ...
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## محمد السالم

المشكلة أني جعلته من قديم على صيغة pdf 
ولا أعرف كيف يمكن تقسيم هذا النوع من الملفات

----------


## أبو بكر التركي

إذا كان عندك وين رار فالمشكلة محلولة ... اقرأ المرفق :

----------


## محمد السالم

شكرا لك على هذه الإفادة 

انتظر غدا صباحا بإذن الله ريثما يتم تحميل الملفات

----------


## محمد السالم

إليك الجزء الثالث بأقسامه الثلاثة : 
http://www.mediafire.com/?1jkemq3vobx
http://www.mediafire.com/?0iyvdmc3zr0
http://www.mediafire.com/?4mmiem1vmj1

والله يرعاك

----------


## أبو بكر التركي

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا ... وصلت الأمانة كاملة

----------


## أبو إسحاق المالكي

أحسن الله إليك وبارك فيك أخي الفاضل..

----------


## ابن دقيق العيد

> أحسن الله إليك وبارك فيك أخي الفاضل..


نعم أخي محمد السالم 
 أحسن الله إليك وبارك فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء عن العلم وأهله.

----------


## أبو إسحاق المالكي

أحْسَنَ الله إلَيْكُم,,,,
لكن الجزء الثالث بأقسامه: به خَلَلٌ، إذْ لَمْ أستطع فتحَها..فالرَّجا  ءُ منكم النَّظَر في ذلك!

----------


## عبدالرحمن

> أحْسَنَ الله إلَيْكُم,,,,
> لكن الجزء الثالث بأقسامه: به خَلَلٌ، إذْ لَمْ أستطع فتحَها..فالرَّجا  ءُ منكم النَّظَر في ذلك!


للرفع

----------


## أبو الخير الجزائري

للرفع

----------


## ابو عبد الله عمر

نعم اخي المرجو اعادة رفع الجزء الثالث ان امكن

----------


## جمال الجزائري

> الجزء الأول / 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?3yma9xhmysg
> الجزء الثاني / http://www.mediafire.com/?e4ddxu2ydz1
> وأبحث عن موقع يقبل تحميل أكثر من 100 ميجا ، لتحميل الجزء الثالث لأن حجمه 104 ميجا


بارك الله فيك

روابط أخرى للجزء الأول  :
http://bluehost.to/dl=aXor0bc48
أو
http://www.simpleupload.net/download...-----.pdf.html
أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/11989637..._____.pdf.html
وهذه للجزء الثاني :
http://bluehost.to/dl=wJslA9ijK
أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/11989953...____2.pdf.html
أو
http://www.simpleupload.net/download...----2.pdf.html

----------


## مصطفى محمد ابراهيم

للرفع

----------


## زوبير

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## مصطفى محمد ابراهيم

ذكر المستشرق موراني في كتابه مصادر الفقه المالكي ص 108 أن هذ الشرح يوجد منه الأجزاء 3و4و7و12
في المكتبة الازهرية برقم1655
والموجود هنا الاجزاء 3و7و12 فقط
وعلى هذا يوجد بالمكتبة الأزهرية جزء آخر ليس مرفوعا هنا

----------


## أبوخالد العيني

شرح الأبهري على المختصر مطبوع أيها الأخوة بدار الغرب الاسلامي

----------

